# Giffgaff - mobile network "run by its users"



## teuchter (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone tried this? It's kind of an interesting idea.



> We do things differently to the big mobile networks. We're run by our members.
> 
> Our members get rewarded for running parts of our business like answering questions in the community, getting new members or helping make us famous. This means we keep our costs low and pass the savings back to our members.
> 
> ...



http://giffgaff.com/


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2011)

They've been discussed and recommended many times over many threads here. 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...t-deal-for-mobile-internet?highlight=giffgaff
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/344132-SIM-only-deal-or-no-deal?highlight=giffgaff
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...tariffs-I-don-t-know-shit.?highlight=giffgaff
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...t-mobile-with-internet-etc?highlight=giffgaff


----------



## cybershot (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good, I know it says not for PC use on the data side, but anyone know if the T-Mobile sticks are tied to the network? Assume they are.

Got a mate who can't afford broadband and this would be ideal for them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Sounds good, I know it says not for PC use on the data side, but anyone know if the T-Mobile sticks are tied to the network? Assume they are.
> 
> Got a mate who can't afford broadband and this would be ideal for them.


 
You can apparently unlock the T-Mobile and "3" mobile broadband dongles and stick a giffgaff sim in, but I've only heard of this anecdotally. I don't actually know anyone who's done it.


----------

